

Gustave Eiffel's secret apartment atop the Eiffel Tower - samclemens
http://www.atlasobscura.com/places/gustav-eiffel-s-secret-apartment

======
adfm
There's also a champagne bar at the very top of the tower, but it's really not
much of anything. It was closed when we were there, but I hear we didn't miss
anything special. And that's not really the point when you're up there. It's
the views that are amazing! The little apartment was a real treat to see.
Worth the ticket.

------
rotten
Almost an "architectural easter egg". I'm sure there must be other prominent
examples of such things. Are there?

~~~
joezydeco
Walt Disney had a small apartment above the "fire station" just off Main
Street in Disneyland. He worked from there while Disneyland was under
construction:

[http://www.justdisney.com/Features/Apartment.html](http://www.justdisney.com/Features/Apartment.html)

Walt would put a candle in the window to let workers know he was on-site. A
light was left in the window after his death:

[http://www.starcentralmagazine.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/0...](http://www.starcentralmagazine.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/03/disneyland-walts-apartment.jpg)

